# Megs Tyre Gel.



## paul mersea (Feb 25, 2013)

Hello there been using megs tyre indurance gel for a while now its pretty good stuff its fair to say but are there any gels or sprays that last longer in the wet weather or am i being over the top fussy.


----------



## Melkor (Aug 16, 2012)

Do you find the megs stuff to sling off?
I have been using turtle wax ice tyre dressing for ages now and find it to excellent, zero sling and a nice finish.


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Can't go wrong with AS Highstyle :thumb:

Great tyre dressing


----------



## ryan l (Apr 2, 2013)

both meguiars and turtle wax ice tyre dressing are great but if your after a bit more durability try gtechniq t1.


----------



## Blackmondie (Mar 13, 2011)

Wolf's chemicals tyre and trim dressing. can be sprayed or with applicator. gives a nice satin look, or glossy with 2 coats and lasts +1 month even in rainy weather. but the key is, with ALL dressing, to have the tyres as clean as possible


----------



## JwilliamsM (Dec 20, 2011)

whats the best way to apply? i also use megs endurance gel, always rub it off after 5 mins or so to stop sling
i use these








and then rub it in with a soft detailing brush








is there a better method?


----------



## paul mersea (Feb 25, 2013)

thanks everybody for getting back to me i think i will get some of the wolfs chemicals tyre and trim dressing cheers guys Happy New year to you all.


----------



## bigmac3161 (Jul 24, 2013)

Gtechniq T1 outlasts everything.


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

I personally love juicy details tyre dressing

Good price, not the fake shine of megs but also not a Matt look, just right imo 

And been going a good 3 weeks now


----------



## Blackmondie (Mar 13, 2011)

jayz_son said:


> whats the best way to apply? i also use megs endurance gel, always rub it off after 5 mins or so to stop sling
> i use these
> 
> 
> ...


those applicators look good. don't ise the megs one, it's rubbish.
when I used megs gel, I just applied with a applicator and then after 10 minutes gave it a buff with an mf cloth to remove excess. thats all. got a good 2 weeks out of it


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Blackmondie said:


> those applicators look good. don't ise the megs one, it's rubbish.
> when I used megs gel, I just applied with a applicator and then after 10 minutes gave it a buff with an mf cloth to remove excess. thats all. got a good 2 weeks out of it


Everyone says about the durability but I've always had issues with making it last longer than about 3 days


----------



## pawlik (May 16, 2011)

jayz_son said:


> whats the best way to apply? i also use megs endurance gel, always rub it off after 5 mins or so to stop sling
> i use these
> 
> 
> ...


Those applicators are really good, always use them with CarPro PERL,


----------



## Blackmondie (Mar 13, 2011)

Kimo73 said:


> Everyone says about the durability but I've always had issues with making it last longer than about 3 days


what's your prep? do you clean it enough?


----------



## Brigham1806 (Apr 1, 2011)

Gtechniq T1 is my go to dressing for longevity for looks its AF Satin. 

Never got on with megs endurance gel. Took a good wash to get rid of the sling. It just stick to the paint like glue.


----------



## Dannbodge (Sep 26, 2010)

T1 for longevity.
I use carpro perl because you can spray it on and wipe the excess away with a mf cloth. Takes no time at all and leaves a satin finish


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Blackmondie said:


> what's your prep? do you clean it enough?


Well I do the same prep as with juicy and af satin and they work fine so I take it so 

Oh well


----------



## w138pbo (Jul 10, 2013)

used meguiars endurance then changed to gtechniq t1 so much better and lasts longer.


----------



## dan4291 (Dec 7, 2012)

I use Megs Endurance gel, never had any sling problems personally, but it doesn't last as long as I would like, especially since it has the word 'Endurance' in its name!


----------



## Mr T (Dec 1, 2013)

I use megs atm but I'm gonna try t1 next as tyres has got to be the most tedious part of the detail. Anything that means I don't have to go down there to often is a plus from me, and t1 has the longevity. 
My 2 cents. (no innuendos)


----------



## sbrocks (Jul 5, 2007)

I used Megs Endurance religiously for years, but have recently converted to Orchard Glitz...less blingy, less slingy, and a pleasure to use.....My Focus RS has white inserts at the bumpers both front and rear and any product "sling" would be highlighted here, the Glitz stays on the tyres and the smiles stay on my face


----------



## mr v6 (Jun 29, 2007)

I used Megs Endurance for about 5 years, a bottle lasted me ages, I never got sling, unless you applied it like a neandtherthal.

I now use Z16, but it's too watery & doesn't last 5 mins... Looks good after initial application though, that's all. Going back to Megs Endurance soon though.


----------



## 123HJMS (Mar 13, 2013)

I use megs and love it, apply 2 layers then lightly buff down and never get slin


----------



## wadoryu (Jan 28, 2010)

I love megs tyre dressing, it's a bit greasy though. 
Might try something else.


----------



## Rascal_69 (Sep 20, 2009)

Meg's is greasy and attracts dirt. 

T1 is great. Ads tyre stuff is good too. 
Gyeon tire q2 aswell but more prep with gyeon. Ie heat curing it. 

My 3 favourites at the moment


----------



## 123HJMS (Mar 13, 2013)

Rascal_69 said:


> Meg's is greasy and attracts dirt.
> 
> T1 is great. Ads tyre stuff is good too.
> Gyeon tire q2 aswell but more prep with gyeon. Ie heat curing it.
> ...


I know what you mean about the Meg's being greasy but it differs depending on the compound it's used on. On my old car I had to buff down to remove the greasy look but I applied it to my new car yesterday which has Eagle F1's and I found it very hard to actually get any gloss from the dressing! :doublesho

I may try T1 one as a lot of people seem to rate it highly


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Espuma RD50 - can last for a month easily and holds up well to water :thumb:


----------



## G.P (Dec 13, 2011)

DMH-01 said:


> Espuma RD50 - can last for a month easily and holds up well to water :thumb:


Garaged my car for a week over xmas and got two coats of RD50 on which had time to cure nicely...


----------



## cole_scirocco (Mar 5, 2012)

Love the Megs


----------



## Rod (Sep 15, 2013)

jayz_son said:


> whats the best way to apply? i also use megs endurance gel, always rub it off after 5 mins or so to stop sling
> i use these
> 
> 
> ...


I have a very similar one to the first. Yellow and grey/black, its from CG if I recall correctly. Very nice, resistant and easy to use. I like it!


----------



## Carshine (Nov 11, 2009)

Stopped using Megs tyre gel for about 2 years ago when I discovered Chemical Guys G6 Hyper Coat.

Also heard great about Swissvax Pneu, but hasnt testet it yet.


----------

